
Photo Editor – A simple online photo editing application - chenfengyuan
https://github.com/fengyuanchen/photo-editor
======
andybak
My first observation was that it took me a moment to work out how to confirm
the crop. The confirm button is unlabelled and in the top right of the screen
- a place I would generally expect 'global' actions rather than an action
crucial to my immediate task.

EDIT

Second observation - even more confused. I hadn't accepted the crop - instead
I'd entered a new mode with no more editing possible - only the four
unlabelled icons in the top right (you get the impression I really hate
unlabelled icons? Google 'mystery meat'...)

So I'm trying to wrap my head around the conceptual model. I can do multiple
things to my image - but the crop doesn't give me a preview until I accept all
the edits. So how am I meant to crop then flip or some other combination?

~~~
jameswyse
I did the same thing. I'd suggest that a double-tap/click on the cropped area
should confirm the crop.. At least that was my first instinct.

~~~
chenfengyuan
Confirm the cropping by double-click is supported now. Thanks.

------
AlexDanger
Looks pretty good. Have you considered turning this into a Chrome extension?

I've not found a simple photo editor extension that I can use within Chrome.
Ideally I'd just like to right click on photos, do simple
crop/resize/quality/colour conversions and have the results available for
insertion into gmail attachments or form uploads (via a temp URL perhaps?).

This would replace my current workflow...often I find myself receiving a set
of images in gmail, downloading them, performing trivial manipulation with
Windows photo editor or paintbrush, saving the results with sensible
encoding/quality (some ppl forward me bitmaps...) then re-uploading the
results.

~~~
bwang29
Is some thing like Polarr online too complex for you, it also has a chrome app
(works offline) [https://www.polarr.co/](https://www.polarr.co/)

Disclaimer: Founder of Polarr

~~~
AlexDanger
Hi, I have not tried Polarr before.

It looks great, and i'll probably give it a go. However it doesnt improve my
workflow - I still have to download my photos from Gmail (or random websites
or whatever) and open them in Polarr.

Recall I'm looking for integration with a browser. If it was a Chrome
_extension_ , and I could right click on any image, on any webpage, and select
'Open with Polarr', that would be a great start.

